# 1991 nissan



## wooferman2005 (May 4, 2008)

could someone please tell me where the alternator is on my 1991 maxima
and how hard it is to replace.

thanks,wooferman


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's on the passenger side of the engine. Not hard to miss cause it has a fan blade on it. Not hard to change either but just remember to disconnect the battery before removing as not to spark anything and blow a fusible link or fuses.


----------

